# 30, 60 day account with vendor



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

I am in need of a manufacturer that will allow me to get an 30, 60 day account, I have no EIN and credit is bad, any options? Stores are asking for more products and celebrities are asking as well.

I can not do this week to week paycheck anymore. Solutions?


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

i've done this before. you don't pay your bill and the art belongs to the printer. better be some good art, because most printers are looking for money making jobs not bank rolling someone else's dreams. it's a hard, cold world out there right now. good luck. stan


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Is your bad credit anything to do with not paying bills?


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Student loan is screwing up my credit, no credit cards or bankruptcy's. Does anyone no of any manufacturer's that will give me an account?


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok you have done this before well do you have a manufacturer in mind?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

In today's tough economic times I think you are up against a brick wall. Why would a manufacturer, or anyone, want to extend terms to someone who is a bad credit risk? It's a longshot but maybe going to a local bank and speaking to a loan officer might be successful.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Ed I understand that point exactly regarding a manufacturer extending credit to a bad credit risk but what do you do Ed when the product is selling and a better product than me. It's just the same as any business man getting an EIN to separate himself.

There a plenty of credit risk out there, I mean look at the world today, eff me ya know?
But really you would be right with that info but when you see the product, read the responses and request not just from the public but celebrities who can really put it out there, yeah it's a risk considering MY CREDIT history but a sure shot considering my product.

What do I do in this case? And really it's a sure shot!

Thanks Ed.


----------



## giaowsa (Oct 7, 2008)

how about a secured loan/credit card for starters to get your credit back on track (futurewise), don't max it out, but show that you can spend a little and pay back in a timely fashion that's what my husband is doing now to improve his credit report. any family that can cosign, invest, etc. keep a positive attitude and good things will come your way. all the best to you.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you Erica, you know I should have gone that route before asking them for money and checks which they have given time and time again, but it is an option. Thank you.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

How much of a credit line are you looking for. Are the stores and celebrities that are asking for more paying you? If the are asking for MORE when is your money from the before more? I'd be willing to talk to you and see in more details you are looking for. Email me at [email protected] to further discuss this.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

flyshytdotcom said:


> Ed I understand that point exactly regarding a manufacturer extending credit to a bad credit risk but what do you do Ed when the product is selling and a better product than me. It's just the same as any business man getting an EIN to separate himself.
> 
> There a plenty of credit risk out there, I mean look at the world today, eff me ya know?
> But really you would be right with that info but when you see the product, read the responses and request not just from the public but celebrities who can really put it out there, yeah it's a risk considering MY CREDIT history but a sure shot considering my product.
> ...


If the product is as good as you say it is I would think that you would be able to get some private investment money. Do you care to share the product with us? Maybe there are some members of the forum that might want to jump in and help you.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

I would love to share the product with anyone willing to contribute and vice versa. Ed had I known where to seek private investing then trust me man, I would be all over it. Show me the investors and I will give them a convincing presentation.

And again I would love to share Ed, but I thought posting website's and links on the Forum wasn't allowed?


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

flyshytdotcom said:


> Ok you have done this before well do you have a manufacturer in mind?


i am the printer and still have some artist with balances due. most pay on time and i haven't had to repo any designs. stan


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

If you already have orders but don't have the means to fulfull them, I would take the orders to the bank and show them to a loan officer and you may be able to get a line of credit based on the orders you have.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

flyshytdotcom said:


> had I known where to seek private investing then trust me man, I would be all over it. Show me the investors and I will give them a convincing presentation.


Check with the Small Business Administration and see what help you might get through them. Also, many cities have a Small Business Development Center that might help locating investors. There really are some people with money looking to invest in small businesses - Angel Investors. Good luck with your search for financing.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Jane thank you for your time and response but I have already tried that route and you should know SBA no longer allows people to come in and get training, well atleast in my state it doesn't they send you straight to the bank, and it is getting frustrating, my credit isn't all that great but yet I am getting all these responses telling me to go to the bank.

Why would they give me a credit line if a manufacturer won't.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Stan so you understand what it is I am trying to do. What is it you need to see from me Stan in order to give me a line of credit? I can provide messages from celebrities, My own lawyer has a partner that wants to invest in the company but they have me at the well what are you wiling to do before we invest and they have asked me to place a bulk order with a manufacturer for the stores who already have some of my products from consignment, and they now want to do business on a larger scale.

Can you help me with this Stan.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

hey sean, give me a p.m. or email me - [email protected]


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you Stan, check the crew13 mailbox. Talk to you soon.


----------

